# space marine battle series



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok so i've heard very good things about the space marine battle series, so what i was wondering is whats the difference between the battle series and your average book about space marines as they seem to be marketed differently?
Chris


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Each book in the Space Marine Battle series, unsurprisingly, focuses on a famous battle where Marines are the protagonists- the sort of battles that have been generalised else where (Rynn's World, Helsreach etc) are given depth and character here. Because each book so far is focusing on a different Chapter you also get to see exactly how the various Astartes pursue their duties etc.

each of the books also has a couple of glossy insert maps giving an overview of the battlefields as well, which is nice. The biggest differnce between this series and others (with the exception of the Imperial Guard series) is that there is absolutely no wrong order in which to read them as none of them link into another.

The One battle I'm really hoping will eventually be covered is the Battle vs. the Necron World Engine.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'm hoping Graham McNeill is/or would like, to write about Hive Fleet Behemoth's assault upon Macragge, and the hasty defences at the Polar Fortresses. Such said, Kyme shall be penning one of the Ultramarines famous encounters (against the Necrons I believe) so it is doubtful.

I would like Abnett to write of an Imperial Fist battle. I mean... His work on them in _Horus Rising _was superb, and I was not particularly fond of either McNeill's `Fists in _Storm of Iron_, or Roberson's.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> The One battle I'm really hoping will eventually be covered is the Battle vs. the Necron World Engine.


You and I share the same wish Baron. The sacrifice of the Astral Knights chapter is one of the best 40k battles, and it is the battle I hope will be penned.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

thank you very much for the replies, should of known Baron would of been the 1st to reply  think i should give these a read after ive finished the books im in the middle of reading atm, any thoughts on which is the best read to start with or would you suggest personal preference in terms of chapters written about up to now?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i found the battle maps in Rynn's World inadequate, there needed to be a separate map for New Rynn's city.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

What on earth is the necron world machine?

I need to read around more


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> You and I share the same wish Baron. The sacrifice of the Astral Knights chapter is one of the best 40k battles, and it is the battle I hope will be penned.


I kinda think the same. I even love the way the title would look. 

_The World Engine._

Sexy.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> What on earth is the necron world machine?
> 
> I need to read around more


It's in Codex: Space Marines- basically a gigantic necron construct, we're talking small moon sized, called the World Engine starts destroying Imperial Planets so over a dozen Chapters and battlefleets of the Imperial Navy confront it and essentially get their arses handed to them because none of their weapons can penetrate it's shields. Until the Chapter Master of the Astral Knights decides to use his Battle Barge as an awesome torpedo and as the prow of the Barge shorts out the shield for a moment the entire chapter descends to the World Engine's surface in drop pods and gunships.

For 100 hours the Astral Knights managed to rampage throughout the World Engine, destroying whatever they could whilst trying to stay ahead of the tens of thousands of Necrons, they all die but in his last moment the Chapter Master finally destroys a relay that when added to all the damage they've already achieved sends the shields and a large number of the weapons offline- the Imperials just blast the fuck out of it with cyclonic torpedos (i.e world enders) then, destroying it and towing the remains of the Astral Knight's Barge to the surface of Safehold, the last planet the Necrons killed, where they set up a cemetary for each and every Astral Knight that sacrificed himself.

Now each of the other 12 Chapters who participated in the conflict sends warriors so that there is always 20 Astartes present on Safehold to honour the dead and keep scavengers away.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> It's in Codex: Space Marines- basically a gigantic necron construct, we're talking small moon sized, called the World Engine starts destroying Imperial Planets so over a dozen Chapters and battlefleets of the Imperial Navy confront it and essentially get their arses handed to them because none of their weapons can penetrate it's shields. Until the Chapter Master of the Astral Knights decides to use his Battle Barge as an awesome torpedo and as the prow of the Barge shorts out the shield for a moment the entire chapter descends to the World Engine's surface in drop pods and gunships.
> 
> For 100 hours the Astral Knights managed to rampage throughout the World Engine, destroying whatever they could whilst trying to stay ahead of the tens of thousands of Necrons, they all die but in his last moment the Chapter Master finally destroys a relay that when added to all the damage they've already achieved sends the shields and a large number of the weapons offline- the Imperials just blast the fuck out of it with cyclonic torpedos (i.e world enders) then, destroying it and towing the remains of the Astral Knight's Barge to the surface of Safehold, the last planet the Necrons killed, where they set up a cemetary for each and every Astral Knight that sacrificed himself.
> 
> Now each of the other 12 Chapters who participated in the conflict sends warriors so that there is always 20 Astartes present on Safehold to honour the dead and keep scavengers away.


And the few companies that were not at the World Engine are reformed to become the Sable Swords chapter. The sacrifice of the Astral Knights is epic though, it HAS to become a Space Marine Battles book some day.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> And the few companies that were not at the World Engine are reformed to become the Sable Swords chapter. The sacrifice of the Astral Knights is epic though, it HAS to become a Space Marine Battles book some day.


Actually there were only a handful of Battle Brothers not present and they were considered too few to continue the Chapter so the Sable Swords were raised to replace the Astral Knights. (_Codex: Space Marines_ pg.45)


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah thats why ive never heard of it then, havent had an even semi decent look at the 'nilla spacca 'Dex.


----------

